# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  أخطاء شائعة

## nova_n

أخطاء شائعة


في خطاب المؤنث البعض يشبع الكسرة ويكتبها ياء مثال :
أنتي - لكي - عليكي - منكي - لكي..
والصواب: أنتِ - لكِ - عليكِ - منكِ - لكِ
أيضاً في الأسماء مثال :
خطكي - اسمك - عبارتكي
صوابها : خطكِ - اسمكِ - عبارتكِ وهكذا
وكذلك في الأفعال مثال :
كتبتي - وضحتي - أشرتي - أبدعتي
والصواب : كتبتِ - وضحتِ - أشرتِ – أبدعتِ
الخطأ احتار فلان في أمره
الصواب حار فلان في أمره
لم يسمع الفعل "احتار" عن العرب

يقولون : تـصـنـّـت.
ـ والصواب : تــنــصّـــت.


ـ يقولون :اجتمع فلان بفلان.
ـ والصواب :اجتمع فلان إلى فلان


ـ يقولون :مُدَرَاء .
ـ والصواب مديرون.


يقال : بلغ فلان سن الأربعين ولم يزل أعزبا
والصحيح : بلغ فلان سن الأربعين ولم يزل عَزَبًا
فكلمة أعزب لا وجود له في اللغة العربية ومؤنث عزب " عَزَبة" 
والجمع أعزاب ويمكن أن تقول " عازبا " أيضا .



الخطأ : أثر عليه
الصواب : أثر فيه أو به
لأن الفعل " أثر " لا يتعدى بـ على

الخطأ ينبغي : عليك فعل كذا
الصواب : ينبغي لك فعل كذا
يتعدى هذا الفعل باللام لا بـ على

الخطأ : فلان يَحتضِر
الصواب : فلان يُحتضر- بضم الياء
لايستعمل الفعل "أحتضر" إلا بصيغة المجهول

الخطأ : اشتقت لك
الصواب : اشتقت إليك
يتعدى الفعل "اشتاق" بـ إلى.

----------


## nova_n

الكلمة الأولى تدل على الخطأ، والثانية على التصحيح في كل مثال مما يلي :


1 - تناولتُ العقار (بفتح العين)
تناولتُ العقّار (بفتح العين وتشديد القاف)

العقار هو ما يملكه الإنسان من أرضٍ أو بيت وما إلى ذلك.

2- إنهم مترجمون أكفّاء (بكسر الكاف وتشديد الفاء)
إنهم مترجمون أكفاء (بتسكين الكاف وفتح الفاء)
الأولى جمع كفيف أي أعمى، والثانية جمع كُفء.

3- يا له من شاعر فطحل (بفتح الفاء وتسكين الطاء وفتح الحاء)
يا له من شاعر فِطًحْل (بكسر الفاء وفتح الطاء وتسكين الحاء)


4- له صوتٌ جَهُوري (بفتح الجيم وضم الهاء)
له صوتٌ جَهْوَري (بفتح الجيم وتسكين الهاء وفتح الواو)


5- هذه مِسْوَدّة الموضوع (بكسر الميم وتسكين السين وفتح الواو وتشديد الدال)
هذه مُسَوّدة الموضوع (بضم الميم وفتح السين وتشديد فتح الواو وفتح الدال)


6- أطلق له العَنان (بفتح العين)
أطلق له العِنان (بكسر العين)

الأولى تعني السحاب كما في القول (بلغ عنان السماء)، 
أما الثانية فتعني حزام اللجام للفرس.


7- قرأتُ صفحة الوَفِيّات (بفتح الواو وكسر الفاء وتشديد الياء)
قرأتُ صفحة الوَفَيات (بفتح الواو والفاء من دون تشديد)

الأولى جمع وفيّة، والثانية جمع وفاة.

8- وشهد بذلك شاهد عَيان (بفتح العين)
وشهد بذلك شاهد عِيان (بكسر العين)


9- ترددتُ على المكتبة
ترددتُ إلى المكتبة

الفعل (تردد) يتعدى بحرف الجر (إلى)


10- فلانٌ يَحتضر (بفتح الياء وتسكين الحاء وبفتح التاء وكسر الضاد)
فلانٌ يُحتضر (بضم الياء وتسكين الحاء وفتح التاء والضاد)

الاحتضار يُبنى للمجهول حيث أن الإنسان لا يقوم به بنفسه، 
بل هو أمر الله عز وجل، وكذلك مع كلمة (تُوفي) و(استُشهد).

----------


## الشاطر حسن

موضوع رائع جدا وشيق ومفيد 
دائما ماأحب أن أقرأ عن الأخطاء الشائعة ودائما ماأنساها
كل الشكر يانوفا تصيبين الهدف دائما

----------


## اليمامة

ما احوجنا لهذه الموضوعات يا نوفا

وانا أولكم 

أشكرك جدا يا عزيزتى ..ودائما مميزة ومفيدة بموضوعاتك الثرية

 :f:

----------


## nova_n

> موضوع رائع جدا وشيق ومفيد 
> دائما ماأحب أن أقرأ عن الأخطاء الشائعة ودائما ماأنساها
> كل الشكر يانوفا تصيبين الهدف دائما



الأستاذ الشاطر حسن

شكرا لحضورك وأعجابك بالموضوع
وبأذن الله كلنا نستفيد وانا معكم عجبتنى الفكرة
وبأجاول أجمعها

شكرا

----------


## nova_n

> ما احوجنا لهذه الموضوعات يا نوفا
> 
> وانا أولكم 
> 
> أشكرك جدا يا عزيزتى ..ودائما مميزة ومفيدة بموضوعاتك الثرية



اليمامة الجميلة

نم الأخطاء كثيرة منا بدون قصد
وأتمنى ان أستفاد وأقلل من أخطائى وشكرا
لأن الموضوع نال أعجابك وحضورك

شكرا

----------


## drmustafa

موضوع رائع نحتاج إليه
سلمت يداك نوفا 
دمت في أمان الله

----------


## nova_n

أقرأ معنا



ـ يقولون :انسحب الفريق من المباراة

ـ والصواب :خرج الفريق من المباراة

يقول ابن منظور في لسان العرب : السحب : جرّ الشيء على وجه الأرض
كالثوب وغيره .... ورجل سحبان : أي جرّاف يجرف كلّ ما مر به . ا.هـ
ولم يرد في المعجم الفعل انسحب بمعنى تقهقر أو نكص أو ترك ،
 وذكر صاحب معجم الخطأ والصواب : يخطِّئ أسعد داغر وزهدي جار الله من يقول
 : انسحب الجيش بحجة عدم ورود الفعل في كلام العرب بمعنى تقهقر أو نكص
في حيبن أنه أيد المعجم الوسيط في استعمال الكلمة بمعنى تقهقر



ـ يقولون : هذا الكتاب عديم الفائدة
ـ والصواب : هذا الكتاب معدوم الفائدة

جاء في معجم مقاييس اللغة : العين والدال والميم من أصل واحد يدل على فقدان الشيء
 وذهابه ، وعدم فلان الشيء إذا فقده ، وأعدمه الله تعالى كذا ،
 أي أفاته ، والعديم الذي لا مال له أ.هـ . وجاء في اللسان ـ 
أي لسان العرب لابن منظور ـ رجل عديم : لا عقل له
فالعديم هو الذي لا يملك المال وهو الفقير من أعدم أي افتقر .
 وقد حمل معنى هذه اللفظة من المعنى المادي إلى المعنوي

----------


## nova_n

> موضوع رائع نحتاج إليه
> سلمت يداك نوفا 
> دمت في أمان الله



الدكتور مصطفى

شكرا لحضورك وتشجيعك
 أدعو أن ينال الموضوع رضاكم

شكرا

----------


## nova_n

ـ يقولون : انكدر العيش

ـ والصواب : تكدَّر العيش

جا في جمهرة اللغة : الكدر ضد الفصو ، كدر الماء يكدر كدرًا وكدورًا وكدرة ،
 والماء أكدر وكَدِر ، ومن أمثالهم : خذ ما صفا ودع ما كدِر انكدر النجم إذا هوى ،
 وكذلك انكدرت الخيل عليهم إذا لحقتهم ، وجاء في اللسان :
 كدر عيش فلان وتكدَّرت معيشته



ـ يقولون : أحنى رأسه خجلاً ، أي عطفه

ـ والصواب : حنى رأسه خجلاً ، 

لأن معنى أحنى الأب على ابنه ، أي غمره بعطفه وحبه 
واشفاقه ومن قبيل المجاز نقول حَنَتْ المرأة على أولادها حُنُوّاً 
، إذا لم تتزوج بعد وفاة أبيهم



ـ يقولون : حرمه من الإرث ، فيعدُّون الفعل ـ حرم ـ
 إلى المفعول الثاني بحرف الجر ـ من ـ

ـ والصواب : حرمه الإرث بنصب مفعولين ،
 أي الفعل ـ حرم ـ يتعدى إلى مفعولين تعدياً مباشراً ، 

وقد أجاز بعض اللغويين ( أحرمه الشيء ) أي حرمه إياه ، ومن ذلك ما ورد في قول
 ابن النحاس في قصيدته العينية المشهورة :
وأحرمني يوم الفراق وداعه وآلي على أن لا أقيم بأرضه

----------


## nova_n

ـ يقولون : نسائم الصباح الجميلة

ـ والصواب : نسمات الصباح الجميلة

نسائم على وزن فعائل ومفردة نسيمة على وزن فعيلة مثلها في ذلك مثل 
صحيفة وطريقة ووديعة
وجمعها صحائف وطرائق وودائع ، أما جمع نسمة فهو نَسَمٌ أو نسمات ،
 يقول إبن منظور صاحب
لسان العرب : ( ونسيم الريح أولها حين تقبل بلين قبل أن تشتد ) . 
ويقول في موضع آخر والنسمة
الإنسان ، والجمع نَسَمٌ ونسمات ، قال الأعشى :ـ
إذا النسمات نفضن الغبارا بأعظم منه تقى في الحساب
وقد وردت نسائم عند بعض الشعراء المعاصرين مثل قول أحدهم :ـ
سوف تظل دائمة من عطرها نسائم



يقولون : إسهاما منها في تشجيع القدرات

ـ والصواب : مساهمة منها في تشجيع القدرات

إسهاماً هو مصدر الفعل أسهم ، وهذه تعني كما يقول إبن فارس
 في مقاييس اللغة أسهم الرجلان إذا إقترعا) وذلك من السّهمة والنصيب . 
وهذه تختلف مساهمة المشتقة من الفعل ساهم الذي يعني شارك ، 
فالمساهمة هي المشاركة والإسهام يعني الإقتراع .
 ومن هنا نلاحظ أن أية زيادة في المبني تؤدي إلى تغيير المعنى



ـ يقولون هذا بئر عميق .

ـ والصواب : هذه بئر عميقة ،

لأن كلمة بئر مؤنثة كما جاء في الآية 45 من سورة الحج 
{ وَبِئْرٌ مُعَطَّلَةٌ وَقَصْرٌ مَشِيدٌ } وجمع
بئر آبار وتُصَغَّر على بؤيرة

----------


## فراشة

رااااائع نوفا

استفدت فعلا

متابعة إن شاء الله

----------


## الشحرورة

نوفا الشطورة

الله على الموضوعات الجميلة 
وفعلا نصايح مفيدة
ومتابعة معاكِ يا قمر
وهاطبق المعلومة
فى كلامى وكتابتى
ولو لقيتى غلط او ظبتى
ابقى فكرينى يا نوفا

ودى وتقديرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

موضوع جميل يا نوفا 

فعلا راااااااااااااااااااائع 

كان زمااااااااااااااااان فى الراديو برنامج اسمه قل ولا تقل مدته 5 دقائق كان يقدم  مثل ما تقدميه كده 

كنت بتابعه  بس للاسف زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان غير الان 

انا دلوقتى حاتابع معك 

لك تحياتى وتقديرى على موضوعاتك وافكارك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موضوع جميل ومفيد
شكرا يا نوفا
وإن شاء الله نستفيد منه ولا نقع فى تلك الأخطاء الشائعة
 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

*موضوع جميل جداً يا نوفا.. المشكلة اننا بننسى معظم اللي عرفناه
زي ما بيقولوا الطبع يغلب التطبع.. اوعي يكون في خطأ شائع في الجملة دي كمان 


متابع (معكِ) الموضوع بشغف.. مش نسيت أهو *

----------


## saydsalem

*كلمات جميلة**تقبل تحياتي**وتقبل مروري**د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## drmustafa

نوفا
مازلت أتعلم من هذا الموضوع
ومازلت أنيظر منكِ الكثير

دمت في أمان الله

----------


## الشحرورة

نوفا القمر

وانا كمان منتظرة باقى الأخطاء
حقيقى أتعلمت كتير واستفدت لا تغيبى
انتِ عارفة خايفة أتكلم كتير أغلط
هههههههههههههه

محبتى

----------


## kethara

*الرقيقة نوفا

طرح رائع ومادتة ثرية جدا ومفيدة غاليتى
بورك لكِ وجزاكِ الله خيرا
أتابع معكِ

تحيتى*

----------


## drmustafa

بعد إذن صاحبة الموضوع
لاتقل  الغير مقصود  ، الغير موجود ، هكذا 
بل قل 
غير المقصود ، غير الموجود .. وهكذا  
القاعدة: الـ التعريف تدخل على المضاف إليه وليس على المضاف  قال تعالى ( غير المغضوب عليهم .. الفاتحة)

لاتقل : عبارة خاطئة 
بل قل عبارة خطأ
خاطئ اسم الفاعل من أخطأ فهذا يعني أن العبارة هي التي أخطأت 

لاتقل : أنا ممنون لك
بل قل أنا شاكر لك
ممنون تعني في معظم قواميس اللغة (مقطوع ) (فلهم أجر غير ممنون)

لاتكتب (إنشاء الله) بل أكتب إن شاء الله
والخطأ في المعنى واضح والعياذ بالله 
ولكنه خطأ شائع في الأغلب من سرعة الكتابة ولذلك يجب أن نذكر بعضنا به باستمرارمرة أخرى شكراً لنوفا 
على هذا الموضوع الرائع
الذي نحتاج إليه جميعاً

----------


## nova_n

> رااااائع نوفا
> 
> استفدت فعلا
> 
> متابعة إن شاء الله


أهلا الفراشة

ان شاء الله كلنا نستفيد من الموضوع
ويارب التكملة تعجبك

شكرا

----------


## nova_n

> نوفا الشطورة
> 
> الله على الموضوعات الجميلة 
> وفعلا نصايح مفيدة
> ومتابعة معاكِ يا قمر
> وهاطبق المعلومة
> فى كلامى وكتابتى
> ولو لقيتى غلط او ظبتى
> ابقى فكرينى يا نوفا
> ...


الاستاذة الشحرورة

منورة الموضوع طبعا بس أشك هتطبقى المعلومة
انتى عارفة نفسى أعمل موضوع اضع فيه
ابجديات لغتك أنتِ بس حقيقى
ههههههههههههه

شكرا

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[QUOTE=nova_n;1629004]







الخطأ احتار فلان في أمره
الصواب حار فلان في أمره
لم يسمع الفعل "احتار" عن العرب


 
*أصبت يا أستاذتنا ، فليس لكلمة (احتار) أصل فى اللغة .

فمن الصحاح للجوهرى :
- حار يحار حيرة و َحيْرًا : أى تحير فى أمره ، فهو حيران ، و قوم حيارى . و حَيَّرتُه أنا فتحيَّر. 
- و تحير الماء : اجتمع و دار.
- و الحائر : مجتمع الماء ، و جمعه حيران و حوران
- رجل حائر بائر : إذا لم يتجه لشئ
- استحير الشراب : أسيغ
- تحير المكان بالماء و استحار : إذا امتلأ .

و من لسان العرب لابن منظور :
- حار بصره يحار حيْرَة : إذا نظر إلى الشئ فغشى بصره
- تحير و استحار و حار : لم يهتد لسبيله
- حار يحار حيرة : أى تحير فى أمره
- حائر بائر : متحير فى أمره لا يدرى كيف يهتدى
- و المؤنث : حيْرى ( مفرد و جمع)*

----------


## nova_n

*
الخطأ: خُضار أو خضروات.
الصواب: خَضْرَاوات أو خُضَر.

لا يصِح أن نقول "خُضار"، وكذلك لا يصح أن نقول "خُضروات".
الصحيح هو "خَضْرَاوات" بفتح الخاء وبألف بعد الواو لأنها جمع "خضراء"،
 ويمكن أن نقول "خُضَر" كذلك.



الخطأ: مطري.
الصواب: مُطرٍ.

من يقرأ هذه العبارة للوهلة الأولى يُخيّل له أنّ هذا المنتج معدٌّ من ماء
المطر. وكيف لا، إذ إنّ ال"مطريّ" هو المنسوب إلى المطر! أمّا إذا كان
القصد هو التطرية والتليين، فالكلمة الصحيحة هي "مُطَرٍ".




الخطأ: إشتري.
الصواب: اشترِ.

"اشترِ" من الأفعال المنتهية بحرف علّة (الألف، والواو، والياء). وفي هذه الحالة،
يُحذف حرف العلّة من آخر هذه الأفعال في حالة الجزم أو في حالة كونها أفعال أمر،
ويعوّض عن الحرف المحذوف بالحركة التي تشبهه وهي الكسرة في مثالنا هذا.
قد يكون الفعل صحيحا في حال كان الخطاب موّجها لأنثى، لكنّ الفعل الثاني
يؤكّد أنّ الخطاب للمذكّر. أم أنّ العسل مخصص للنساء فقط؟



الخطأ: جبن سائح.
الصواب: جبن ذائب.

رغم أنّ للكلمة العاميّة "سائح" علاقة بالسيولة بشكل أو بآخر
حيث يقال ماء سائح أي ماء جارٍ، لكنّ الصواب قولنا جبن ذائب.



 
*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الموضوع غاية فى الأهمية و فيه عصمة لكثيرين من الوقوع فى الخطأ
سيدتى : جرى العرف فى كتابة الآيات القرآنية و أسماء الجلالة حسب النمط العثمانى (أى بالخط الذى كتب به مصحف عثمان بن عفان رضى الله تعالى عنه ) و هذا النمط من الكتابة يهمل ألف المد فى الكتابة :
أمثلة : يأيها ، و لا نكتم شهدة الله ، القوم الفسقين ، الرحمن علم القرءان .. فيها فكهة ...الخ مع الإشارة إلى حذف هذه الألف بوضع شرطة قاءمة محل الحرف المحذوف .
و بناء عليه فنحن نكتب : الله - و ليس اللاه ، الرحمن - و ليس الرحمان .........الخ

----------


## loly_h

*بعد قراءة كل تلك المعلومات
لابد وأن اراجع كلماتى ومفراداتها
شكرا** نوفا** .**.**. بالفعل أحسنتى
وطبعا الشكر موصول لـــ أ /* *مصطفى**
على الإضافة 

*

----------


## nariman

فعلا لازم الواحد يركز ويراجع ما يكتب جيدا
هي تبدو أخطاء بسيطة لكن مؤثرة وبتضرب صميم اللغة

شكرا نوفا
 :f2:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

*يُحذف حرف العلّة من آخر هذه الأفعال في حالة الجزم أو في حالة كونها أفعال أمر،




*أحسنت يا سيدتى - و هناك خطأ شائع خطير و هو قول البعض : " اللهم *صلي* على محمد " :
توضيح : الفعل صلى فعل ماض معتل الآخر فالياء فى آخره حرف علة ( و حروف العلة هى الألف و الواو و الياء)
و بالتالى فهى تحذف فى حالة الأمر ( و هنا فى حالة الرجاء لأننا نرجو الله سبحانه - لا نأمره - حاشا لله ) و بالتالى وجب حذف حرف العلة - فنقول : اللهم صلِ على محمد .
و مثل هذا الفعل : لو خاطبت به مذكرا لقلت : صل ، زكِ ، اسعَ ......
أما لو خاطبت به مؤنثا : فالوضع كما هو من حيث حذف حرف العلة ، لكن مع إثبات ياء المخاطبة : فتقول : صلى العشاء يا فتاة ، زكي عن مالك يا سيدتى ، اسعى يا سعاد إلى الرزق ....... الياء هنا ياء التأنيث .
مع الشكر،،،

----------


## مصطفى سلام

شكرا لكلمتك يا أستاذة هالة ، لكن من فضلك قولى : أحسنتِ ، و لا تقولى : أحسنتى (حسب تعليمات نوفا ) ..ههههه

----------


## kethara

*أستاذنا القدير الغالى
مصطفى سلام

ان لوجودك هناك عبق رائع
وفائدة جليله شعرنا بها جميعا
وإطلالتك ندية أكسبتنا مصداقية فى المعلومة
وأطمئنان بورك حضورك السامق الذى امتعتنا به

تحيتى
*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذة القيثارة الرقيقة
إن جبينى ليتصبب عرقا خجلا من كلمات الأطراء التى تفضلت بإسباغها علىّ 
بارك الله لك و فيك و متعك بالصحة و السعادة

----------


## saydsalem

*رااائع جداا**اخي كل الشكر لك على هذاا العطااء**
**المستمر**...................**د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## nova_n

> موضوع جميل يا نوفا 
> 
> فعلا راااااااااااااااااااائع 
> 
> كان زمااااااااااااااااان فى الراديو برنامج اسمه قل ولا تقل مدته 5 دقائق كان يقدم  مثل ما تقدميه كده 
> 
> كنت بتابعه  بس للاسف زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان غير الان 
> 
> انا دلوقتى حاتابع معك 
> ...


*الأستاذ القدير اسكندرانى

شكرا لمتابعتك وان شاء الله اساهم ولو بقدر بسيط
فى استفادتى وأستفادتكم وتسعدنى متابعتك

شكرا لك*

----------


## nova_n

*
*


*قل :** أقسم بالله أن أجاهد نفسي ،
**ولا تقل :** أقسم بأن أجاهد نفسي ؛ 
لأن الباء تدخل على المقسم به وهو الله عز وجل 
ولا تدخل على المقسم عليه .*

*
*



*قل :** سُيّاح ،
**ولا تقل :** سُوّاح ؛ فسياح جمع سائح من السياحة ،
 قال تعالى : "فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر" .*

*
*




*قل :* *عليك كتابة المقال وتصحيحه ،
**ولا تقل :** عليك كتابة وتصحيح المقال ؛ 
حيث لا يجوز الفصل بين المضاف والمضاف إليه بمضاف آخر ، 
واجعل هذه القاعدة مطردة في كلامك ،
 فقل أحببت مدينة الرياض وضواحيها .*


*
*



*قل :** استأجرت شَقَة ،
**ولا تقل :** استأجرت شُقّة ؛ فالشٌقة تعني البعد والسفر الطويل ،
 قال تعالى "ولكن بَعٌدت عليهم الشٌقة" .
*


*
*

----------


## nova_n

*


**قل :* *معصوم من الخطأ .......  ،
**ولا تقل :** معصوم عن الخطأ .

*

*قل :** هذه أخطاء لُغوية  ....  ،
**ولا تقل :** هذه أخطاء لَغوية .*



*قل :** جاء محمد وحــده   ...  ، 
**ولا تقل :** جاء محمد لوحده .*



*قل :* *هذه مُسَوَّدة الكتاب   ....  ،
**ولا تقل :** هذه مِسْودة الكتاب .*




**

----------


## nova_n

***

مَسؤولية ــــــــمَسئولية (كتابتهما صحيحة عند النحاة)

ـ سواءً كان ــــــــــــــــ سواءاً كان (لا يجوز)

ـ شَتَوي ــــــــــــــــــــ شِتوي (لا يجوز)

ـ صَعِدَ (بكسر العين) ـــــــــ صَعَدَ (بفتح العين لايجوز)

ـ الطِّراز ــــــــــ  الطُّراز ( بضم الطاء المشّددة لا يجوز)

ـ العُربون ـــــــــــــــــــ العَربون (لا يجوز)

ـ أُغنيَّة (بالياء المشدّدة) ــــــ أُغنيَةٌ( بفتحة الياء لا يجوز)

ـ إرْباً إرْباً (بجزم الراء) ـــــ إرَباً إرَباً( بفتح الراء لا يجوز)

ـ المِزَّة ـــــــــــــــــــــ  المَزَّة (لا يجوز)

ـ تَذكار ـــــــــــــــ تِذكار ( بفتح التاء لا يجوز)

ـ بِيئة ــــــــــــــــ  بَيئة ( بفتح الباء لا يجوز)

ـ حَافَة ــــــــــــــ  حافَّة (الفاء المشّددة لا يجوز)

ـ نَحْوي ــــــــــــــ نَحَوي ( بفتح الحاء لا يجوز)

ـ حَلْقَةٌ ــــــــــــــــ  حَلَقَةٌ (بفتح اللاّم لا يجوز) 						*



**

----------


## nova_n

*


**ـ مُديرون ــــــــــــــــــ  مُدراء (لا يجوز)

(لا يستعمل كجمع تكسير وإن كان كثير الإستعمال)

ـ جُدري ـــــــــــــ جِدري (بكسر الجيم لا يجوز)

ـ حَزيران ــــــــــــ حُزيران (بضم الحاء لا يجوز)

ـ مَوصِل ــــــــــــــ مُوصِل (بضم الميم لا يجوز)

ـ دَوْلي ـــــــــــــــــــــ  دُوَلي (لا يجوز)

ـ العَصعَصُ ــــــ العُصْعُصُ (جائز) (الذنب وهو عظمه)

ـ عَمِرَ ( عاشَ طويلاً) ــــــــــــــ  عَمَرَ (أي بنا) 

ـ غَلِطَ (غالَطَ، مُغالطَة) ــــــــ  غَلَطَ (بفتح اللاّم لا يجوز)

ـ القَصعَةُ (طَبَق كبير)ــــــــــــــ القُصعَة(لا يجوز)

ـ مِزاج ــــــــــــــــ مَزاج (بفتح الميم لا يجوز)

ـ نَضِجت ـــــــــــــ نَضَجت ( بفتح الضاد لا يجوز)

ـ حَاز الجائزةَ ــــــــــــ حَاز على الجاَئزةِ (لا يجوز) 

ـ أمعنتُ في النّظر ـــــــــــــ أمعنتُ النّظرَ(لا يجوز)

ـ تَعرّفَ إليهِ ــــــــــــــــ تعرّفَ عليهِ (لا يجوز)

ـ إتّخذه صديقاً ــــــــــــــ إتّخذه كصديق (لا يجوز) 						

*
***
*

----------


## nova_n

*

ـ شَرِبَ ـــــــــــــ شَرَبَ ( بفتح الراء لا يجوز)

ـ بُرغوث ــــــــــــ بَرغوث (بفتح الباء لا يجوز)

ـ بِركة ـــــــــــــــ بُركة (بضم الباء لا يجوز)

ـ بَسكَوِيت ـــــــ بِسكِويت (بكسر الباء والكاف لا يجوز)

ـ صُندوق ـــــــــــ  صَندوق (بفتح الصاد لا يجوز)

ـ أثَّرَ فيه ــــــــــــــــــ أثَّرَ عليه (لا يجوز)

ـ أصغى إليه ــــــــــــــــ أصغى له (لا يجوز)

ـ إشترك فيه ـــــــــــــــ  إشترك به (لا يجوز)

ـ سعى إليه ـــــــــــــــــ سعى له (لا يجوز)

ـ تَعوّد الشيء ـــــــــــ تعوّد على الشيء (لا يجوز)

ـ أقلعَ الملاّح السّفينةَ ـــــــــ أقلعتِ السّفينة (لا يجوز)

ـ على الرَّحبِ والسَّعة (بفتح) ـــــــ على الرُّحب والسَّعَة
(الرُّحب بضم الراء المشددة لا يجوز )

ـ يا أبتِ ـــــــــــــــــــ  يا أبتي (لا يجوز)

ـ إن شاء الله ــــــــــــــــ إنشاء الله (لا يجوز)

ـ فُلان رُزِقَ ولداً ـــــــــــ  فُلان رُزِق بولدٍ (لا يجوز)

ـ قرأتُ الفصل نفسَه ــــــــ  قرأت نفس الفصلِ (لا يجوز)

ـ جُنوب ـــــــــــــــ جَنوب ( بفتح الجيم لا يجوز)

ـ شِمال (اليمين) ــــــــــ شَمال (الجهة المقابلة للجنوب)

ـ صحيفة ـــــــــــــــــــــ صفحة (لا يجوز)

ـ ذَهاب (مصدر ذَهبَ) ـــــــ  ذِهاب ( بكسر الذال لا يجوز) 						
****
*

----------


## nova_n

***
*
*
ـ عُريان ـــــــــ عَريان (لا يجوز)

ـ رَصاص (بفتح الرّاء) ــــــ  رُصاص، رِصاص(لا يجوز)

ـ زُهاء ــــــ زَهاء (بفتح الزاء) (لا يجوز)

  ـ مِساحة ـــــ مَساحة (بفتحة الميم) (لا يجوز)

  ـ وِزارة ـــــــ وَزارة (بفتحة الواو) (لا يجوز)

  ـ مِنطقة  ــــــــ مَنطقة (بفتحة الميم) (لا يجوز)

ـ جُدَري ــــــ جِدْري (لا يجوز)

  ـ بِطّيخ   ـــــــــــــ بَطّيخ (بفتحة الباء) (لا يجوز)

  ـ نَيسان (بفتحة النون) ــــ نِيسان (لا يجوز)

  ـ مُتنزّه ــــــ مُنتزه (لا يجوز)

  ـ حًنْجرة (بفتحة الحاء) ــــــــ حُنجرة (لا يجوز)

  ـ مُصادفة ـــــــ صُدفة (لا يجوز)

  ـ دُخَان ــــ دُخَّان (بشدة الخاء) (لا يجوز)

  ـ قِشْدة ـــــ قِشطة (لا يجوز)

  ـ مُختص ، إختصاصي ـــــ أخصّائي ، إخصّائي (لا يجوز)

  ـ شِطرنج ـــــ شَطرنج (بفتح الشين) (لا يجوز)


*

----------


## nova_n

*

ـ مُناخ ــــــــــــــــ ـ مَناخ (لا يجوز)

ـ جَوعَان ــــــ ـ جُوعان  (لا يجوز)

ـ فِعلُ ماضٍ ــــــــــ ـ فِعلُ ماضي

ـ مَصْرِف (أي البنك) ــــــ ـ مَصْرَف (ما يُصرف في الحاجيات)

ـ مَعْرِض ــــــــ ـ مَعْرَض(لا يجوز)

  مُعَمَّر (طويل العمر) ــــــــ ـ مُعَمِّر (أي مُستعمر)

ـ قَروي  (بفتح القاف) ــــــــ ـ قُروي (لا يجوز)

ـ تُوفِّي (مات) ـــــــــ ـ تَوفَّى (أخذ حقّه بالتمام)

  ـ مُتوفَّى (قد مات) ـــــــ  مُتوفِّي (لزم كلامه، قادر على العطاء)

ـ مُتوفّاة (للأنثى)  ــــــــــــــــ  ـ متوفية (لا يجوز) 

ـ هُويّة(بطاقة) ــــــــــــــــ ـ هَويّة (لا يجوز)

فُطور (للصوم)  ــــــ ـ فَطور (وجبة طعام الصّباح)

 ـ هَواية (معرفة الفنون) ــــــ ـ هُواية (لا يجوز)

ـ حَلويَات  ــــــــ  ـ حَلويَّات (لا يجوز)

ـ غَداء (وجبة الظهر) ـــــــ  ـ غِذاء (قوت، مادة فيتامينية)

ـ خُرطوم (الأنف وعاصمة السودان)   ـــــ  ـ خَرطوم (لا يجوز)




*

----------


## nova_n

*
*
*

ـ جَدٌّ (أبو الأب) ـــــــ جِدٌّـ جَدّ، يجِدُّ(عظيم ضد الهزل)

ـ جِدّة (مدينة) ــــــ جَدّة (لا يجوز بالفتحة)

ـ التَّقيّة (بفتح التاء) ـــــــ التُّقيّة (بضم التاء قليل الإستعمال)

ـ الجِنازة ــــــ الجَنازة (لا يجوز بالفتحة)

ـ المَعِدَة (بفتح الميم وكسر العين)ــــــــ المِعْدَة (لا يجوز)

ـ لَجنَة (بفتح اللاّم) ـــــــ لُجنة (بضم اللاّم لا يجوز)

ـ مَنْصِب (بكسر الصّاد) ـــــ مَنْصَب (بفتح الصّاد لا يجوز)

ـ نِقابة ـــــــ نَقابة (بفتح النون لا يجوز)

ـ خُطوة ــــــــ خَطوة (بفتح الخاء لا يجوز)

ـ ضَعْف (بفتح الضاء)، أي عدم القدرة ــــ ضِعْف، أي بمثليه

ـ عُنوان ــــــ عِنوان (لا يجوز)

ـ شَرِكة (بفتح الشين) ـــــــ شِركة (لا يجوز)

ـ مُسودّة ــــــــ مِسودّة (لا يجوز)

ـ خُلسة ــــــ خَلسة، خِلسة
 (لا يجوز ولكن بكسر الخاء كثير الإستعمال)

ـ نَفِدَ أي فني ـــــــــ نَفَذَ أي دخل

ـ خِزانة (دولاب) ـــــــ خَزانة (بفتح الخاء لا يجوز)

ـ مُتحَف ــــــــ مَتحًَف (بفتح الميم لا يجوز)



*

----------


## BERSY

الف شكر اخى موضوع جميل ومفيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا جزيلا لك يا نوفا 
 :f:

----------

